# P. Stellatus or L. Aromatica



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

What are the easiest ways to tell these two plants apart? I have some L. aromatica I got from a fellow hobbyist which looks similar to the pictures of L. aromatica I've seen around, but I also have some P. stellatus Broad Leaf (or at least what I think is) which I bought from a local store which looks very similar, just not nearly as red on the undersides of the leaves (it's more of a slight pinkish). Both are in the same tank. I'm wondering if maybe the P. stellatus is actually L. aromatica? Just looking for an easy way to tell them apart in the aquarium. Thanks!

P.S. Is it P. stellata or stellatus? I've seen it both ways!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pictures would be a great help. Is there any chance you could snap a few for us?


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Here are some pictures, sorry for the clarity, my camera is very very old (and closer pictures are impossible, the macro feature is nearly useless):

L. aromatica:









P. stellatus? (sorry for the rainbow, she just loves attention):


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

All that I see in those pictures is Limnophila aromatica. The bottom one may be P. stellatus 'broadleaf', but it's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _P. stellatus_.

One easy way to tell _L. aromatica_ from _P. stellatus_ is to look at the nodes (where the leaves attach). In the latter, they are purple.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's _P. stellatus_.
> 
> One easy way to tell _L. aromatica_ from _P. stellatus_ is to look at the nodes (where the leaves attach). In the latter, they are purple.


Well, there you go. I think Cavan would agree though that it is the broadleaf variety. It's arguable as to which is only P. stellatus and which deserves special notation such as 'narrow leaf' or 'broadleaf'.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

AaronT said:


> Well, there you go. I think Cavan would agree though that it is the broadleaf variety. It's arguable as to which is only P. stellatus and which deserves special notation such as 'narrow leaf' or 'broadleaf'.


I'm not totally sure what you mean there. Both varieties have the purple nodes.

Nobody called the original kind 'narrow leaf' until the 'broad leaf' showed up. Is that what you mean?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'm not totally sure what you mean there. Both varieties have the purple nodes.
> 
> Nobody called the original kind 'narrow leaf' until the 'broad leaf' showed up. Is that what you mean?


Yes, that is what I mean. I've heard arguments that the 'broad leaf' one is simply called Pogostemon stellatus and the other one is actually the variation so it should be called 'narrow leaf'. Who knows though.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I assume this is _P.stellatus? _










This one was sold to me as _L.aromatica_

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is _L. aromatica_.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, okay...thanks

-John N.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

John N. said:


> I assume this is _P.stellatus? _
> 
> ...picture removed...
> 
> ...


I have both in my tank. And per Cavan's suggestion, I looked at the stellatus. There is basically a purple ring around the stem whereever the leaves are attached. In the attached picture, I can't see said ring. So, this is now my new favorite way to tell the plants apart !!


----------

